# 100ft & Card cut shot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ja taas videota pukkaa.

I think topic title tells everything B)


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I quit!!! I'm telling you I cant even see a card at 100' let alone hit one. Great shooting!! Was that with the 1mm Dankung. pro. from your other video?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL. hate you.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your just shooting awesome buddy! I’m with Wreck it, I can’t even see that far. lol! Keep it up my friend


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok I’m speechless that Shot was the best ever


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're there Man!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great stuff my friend !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


I'm not worth it


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Wreck-it said:


> I quit!!! I'm telling you I cant even see a card at 100' let alone hit one. Great shooting!! Was that with the 1mm Dankung. pro. from your other video?


Don't quit yet !

I tried four different setups and 1 mm Dankung Professional felt like best choice.

Not same bandset but same latex.

Thank You very much Wreck-it :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> LOL. hate you.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> You're there Man!


 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Your just shooting awesome buddy! I'm with Wreck it, I can't even see that far. lol! Keep it up my friend


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

Light came just from right angle so it wasn't that difficult to see.

No need to get new eyeglasses yet B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Ok I'm speechless that Shot was the best ever


Thank You very much Tag 

It felt soo good to see card pieces flying.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Great stuff my friend !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey :headbang:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> ...


*Yes you are!!! *


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The sound heard @ 1:56 is the reason I shoot slingshots.

Ridiculous good. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Awesome as always, bravo ????????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Rock em "K"!!!!!!! Great shot!!!!! I would be happy getting it into the catchbox at that distance!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Rock em "K"!!!!!!! Great shot!!!!! I would be happy getting it into the catchbox at that distance!


^^^^^what he said^^^^^


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

My goodness man that was rad lol!!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hulla Baloo said:


> The sound heard @ 1:56 is the reason I shoot slingshots.
> 
> Ridiculous good. Congrats. :thumbsup:


Thank You veeeery much Hulla Baloo :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Awesome as always, bravo


Thanks AKA Forgotten :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Rock em "K"!!!!!!! Great shot!!!!! I would be happy getting it into the catchbox at that distance!


Thanks Flatband 

With those three setups before this Dankung Professional, I had also difficulties to hit into catchbox.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

reset said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Rock em "K"!!!!!!! Great shot!!!!! I would be happy getting it into the catchbox at that distance!
> ...


Thank You very much reset B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> My goodness man that was rad lol!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


 B)

Last summer I thought 25 m is my max distance for card cut shot.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Good shooting!


Thank You very much Rayshot :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Just watched the video and what can I say but HOLY CRAP WHAT A SHOT!! Rock on Brother!!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

5 of hearts down I never liked that card sweet shooting man !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Just watched the video and what can I say but HOLY CRAP WHAT A SHOT!! Rock on Brother!!


Thanks SLINGDUDE :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> 5 of hearts down I never liked that card sweet shooting man !


I usually don't like much number 7 cards, the pattern is not symmetrical B)

Thanks !


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

Excellent skill shown there Sir...if I wore a cap I would take it off to you.....


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

boatman said:


> Excellent skill shown there Sir...if I wore a cap I would take it off to you.....


Thanks boatman


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Came back to this shot again .. and I think it might be the best shot I have seen .. you the man buddy !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Came back to this shot again .. and I think it might be the best shot I have seen .. you the man buddy !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank You very much Joey


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

100' card cut great. laugh after, priceless.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> 100' card cut great. laugh after, priceless.


I had to laugh. I was so surprised, when I saw full cut


----------

